# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  ¿Que hongo provocó la enfermedad de los alisos que afectó a varios ríos en la cuenca Miño-Sil?

## Jonasino

Esta enfermedad fue descubierta en los años 90 en el sur de Inglaterra y se asoció a una especie de hongo hasta entonces desconocida






> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil (CHMS), organismo autónomo dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, continúa los trabajos para combatir la decadencia de las masas boscosas de aliso en la cuenca del Miño-Sil,  con el objetivo de  desarrollar medidas de gestión y regeneración de las alisedas para minimizar o revertir los efectos que esta enfermedad ha producido en las riberas de los cauces fluviales.
> 
> Esta enfermedad fue descubierta en los años 90 en el sur de Inglaterra y se asoció a una especie de hongo hasta entonces desconocida, denominada Phytophthora Alni, y que entraña un importante riesgo de deterioro del estado ecológico de las masas de agua, así como un coste económico elevado derivado de los trabajos de retirada de madera muerta de los cauces.
> Detección de la enfermedad
> 
>     En Galicia se detectó el hongo en una muestra de aliso procedente del bosque de ribera del río Avia, en Ourense, en julio de 2009, y se observó que un importante número de  ejemplares presentaban síntomas de decrepitud. A partir de este momento, por parte de la Confederación Hidrográfica se comenzaron los trabajos de prospección y estudio de posibles causas de la mortandad, contratándose en el año 2011 una asistencia técnica para la evaluación del estado fitosanitario de las masas de aliso en la cuenca hidrográfica que contribuyó dilucidar la magnitud del problema.
> Convenio con la USC
> 
> En julio de 2015 y continuando con la línea de desarrollo de medidas de investigación, se suscribió un Convenio de Colaboración entre la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil y la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela a través del que se realizará la valoración y seguimiento del grado de afectación del decaimiento del aliso en las cuencas hidrográficas del Miño-Sil y Limia. Este convenio está dotado con un importe 101.898 euros y está prevista su duración hasta fin de diciembre de 2016.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...dad-alisos-que

----------

